# Tribute to Jessie



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

It's never easy to lose a family member.You must rely on the memories to ease the loss.It sounds like Jesse made a lot of memories for you to look back on and perhaps he taught you a few things as well.
Don't forget the Rainbow Bridge,you will be with Jesse again.
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Thankyou*

Hi, thankyou for your kind thoughts. Yes I think of Jessie every day. We have now got another puppy...... Hudson who is 5 months old, he is a delight, and a companion for our 4 year old Retriever Asha, who really missed her mate
Regards Ann


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wanted to add this to my original tribute to Jessie but there is no edit button. Love what Steve has done to my photo of Jessie and for the doggies at the Rainbow Bridge.Thankyou so much.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your memories of Jessie - i am sure he will be watching over Asha and Hudson.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hudson said:


> Wanted to add this to my original tribute to Jessie but there is no edit button. Love what Steve has done to my photo of Jessie and for the doggies at the Rainbow Bridge.Thankyou so much.


Steve does work wonders, doesn't he? ANd glad that he'll be sticking around for awhile himself, too!

Jessie, from your description, was a wonderful old soul who gave you lots of great memories! Savor them--they will carry you through all these hard times.

SJ


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Jessie was a wonderful soul, beautiful natured boy, sometimes I think he's still with us, Hudson has a similar nature, gentle, loving and a spirit of his own,and similar traits!


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I am glad Jessie got those extra months with you. Sounds like you made them extra special for him.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great tribute to a beloved companion.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!!!! he fighted a lot and he knew how much you loved and love him!!!
a lot of hugs and kisses!!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Remembering Jessie*

Remembering my beautiful gentle boy Jessie, I am posting early, his anniversary is on the 28th of August but I will be away on holidays and may not have internet and so I am remembering my beautiful boy I lost to cancer .... 27/8/04. If you scroll to the top for the page you can see my original post and my tribute to him... that is how I came to discover the forum.
Celebrate with all your golden friends Jessie at the Rainbow Bridge.... forever in my heart.
Photos
Jessie
Jessie and Asha
My son Dylan and Jessie
Dylan and Jessie
Painting of Jessie on our wall.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Jessies collar is by my bedside. He was a beautiful soul.
Hudson does remind me very much of Jessie, gentle, loving, loyal and with a mind of his own, Jessie only like to paddle in the water and so does Hudson and both were big golden boys.
Hope you are having fun at the bridge Jess.... love you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Jessie was. Its so sad when they leave us, but we will see them again at the Rainbow Bridge...I just KNOW it. Thank you for sharing your tribute with us.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Your original tribute was wonderful as is your anniversary tribute. They leave us physically but they never leave our hearts, do they? It is nice to know that your Jess is running at the bridge with or Goldie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful, beautiful boy. Your tribute brought tears to my eyes even now. I'm so glad you have such wonderful memories and beautiful pictures.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AhhhhRooooooooo to you sweet boy
_NorCal Pack_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessie*

Rest in peace, sweet Jessie. Play ball w/my Snobear.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks so much for your comments, I agree they never do leave our hearts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ann, your tribute to Jessie is so beautiful. Thanks for posting it again. I know how hard anniversaries are.

Our Max's collar and leash hang by our bed along with a collage we made of his photos when he died.

Jessie's personality sounds so much like Selka's.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

How blessed you were to have Jessie and he you. Beautifully, lovingly written. Wish I'd known him!!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

A note to Debles: Thanks for the idea of a collage. At first when Hannah left us I couldn't look at her picture. I slept with one of her "babies"... Now I'm ready to do a collage!! Thanks.


----------

